# stagmomantis carolina care



## the mantinator (Mar 20, 2007)

is this a particularly hard species to care for?


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

No not really. Care would be the same as chinese. Room temps are fine as well as moderate humidity.


----------



## CockroachYet (Mar 20, 2007)

-Hello, is true that mantid species may have some colour variations from one larvae-stage to other during growing? thanks, best regards. Roberto.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

> -Hello, is true that mantid species may have some colour variations from one larvae-stage to other during growing? thanks, best regards. Roberto.


yes


----------



## CockroachYet (Mar 20, 2007)

-Thanks, now also I want to have these species :!:


----------

